# what is the worst boarding facility you've seen?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

People are crazy....

I know of a farm about 45 minutes north of where I live... their indoors doesn't have a roof because it was blown off in a storm. The horse's have paddocks like you described and there are a bunch of 3 legged goats because the lady's dogs mess with them. It sounds really sad, I've never been their personally but I've heard the same account from a lot of different people.

Oh, and when the horses don't cooperate when her "trainers" are on them, apparently she puts them in a field and shoots them with a paintball gun. I don't know how true this is, but I've heard it from 2 people. I'm skeptical...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy crap! Excuse the language but what does she expect to achieve by that?


----------



## CobbleStep (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, good question. There was this one place- it was way overpriced... and the barn was huge, and beautiful... but there was no outdoor space. It was crowded, and charged extra money to use one of the three constantly used corrals for lunging. It drove me crazy.
__________________________________________________ __________
Everything Horsey
(Under Construction)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to remind everyone not to mention names, numbers, addresses, etc. of the barns you are describing. This could become pretty icky if one member so happens to describe another member's barn by accident. Let's try to keep these barns anonymous. Thanks!


----------

